# Squinzi:"Aiutare il Milan per la CL? Difficile



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2019)

Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan

" Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Squinzi il milanista


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente regalerà la partita.

Vorrei farvi ricordare che l'Atalanta con la Champions giocherà proprio nello Stadio del Sassuolo e sai che affari per Squinzi...

Ma è inutile prendersela, la colpa è solo di Gattuso.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2019)

insomma non gli dispiacerebbe affittare il mapei all'Atalanta


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Gaucci alla vigilia di Perugia-juve del 2000 minacciò i suoi che se avesse notato scarso impegno li avrebbe tenuti in ritiro a tempo indeterminato,Perugia-juve 1-0.Detto ciò non ci spera nessuno caro Squinzi,ma l'importante per te e' rivolgere il culo verso Torino.


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2019)

parassita,l'unica cosa buona è che non stai più a capo della confindustria.
la vittoria dell'atalanta quotata 1,25 in casa tua dopo le buone prestazioni ultimanente del sassuolo mentre l'inter con 70mila persone a senso unico quotata 1,4
e non serve aggiungere altro.

non avevo mai sentito nominare la sua passione per l'atalanta finchè non ha giocato lì l'europa league.
chissà quante belle telefonate con percassi.


----------



## James Watson (24 Maggio 2019)

Cos'è che avrebbe detto di così tanto sconvolgente e di non corrispondente al vero sull'Atalanta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> parassita,l'unica cosa buona è che non stai più a capo della confindustria.
> la vittoria dell'atalanta quotata 1,25 in casa tua dopo le buone prestazioni ultimanente del sassuolo mentre l'inter con 70mila persone a senso unico quotata 1,4
> e non serve aggiungere altro.



Chi fa scommesse non ci vuole certo perdere soldi, lo sanno tutti che la partita è venduta dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> parassita,l'unica cosa buona è che non stai più a capo della confindustria.
> la vittoria dell'atalanta quotata 1,25 in casa tua dopo le buone prestazioni ultimanente del sassuolo mentre l'inter con 70mila persone a senso unico quotata 1,4
> e non serve aggiungere altro.
> 
> ...



con queste quote avremmo, se vinciamo, il 43% di possibilità di arrivare 3i o 4i. mi sembra anche troppo ottimistico...



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi fa scommesse non ci vuole certo perdere soldi, lo sanno tutti che la partita è venduta dai



infatti avrei messo anche meno io. tipo 1,15.
e anche quella dell'inter è forse altina.... vedremo


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Maggio 2019)

Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire? In ogni caso, CL o EL, l'Atalanta giocherebbe comunque nel loro stadio. Ovvio che la CL porta un prestigio diverso. 

Comunque qui siamo tutti con il fucile puntato su Reggio Emilia, quando in realtà bisognerebbe mandare un contingente a supporto dell'Empoli contro i cuginastri. Loro si che potrebbero regalarci una domenica memorabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente regalerà la partita.
> 
> Vorrei farvi ricordare che l'Atalanta con la Champions giocherà proprio nello Stadio del Sassuolo e sai che affari per Squinzi...
> 
> Ma è inutile prendersela, la colpa è solo di Gattuso.





Altrove ho letto che non ci guadagnerebbe soldi se l’Atalanta giocasse le partite di Champions nel Mapei stadium perchè “ non chiediamo l’affitto ma soltanto il rimborso delle spese: luce, servizi, steward. Che in caso di partecipazione alla Champions saranno sicuramente più alte”.

Mah, staremo a vedere.



Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire? In ogni caso, CL o EL, l'Atalanta giocherebbe comunque nel loro stadio. Ovvio che la CL porta un prestigio diverso.
> 
> Comunque qui siamo tutti con il fucile puntato su Reggio Emilia, quando in realtà bisognerebbe mandare un contingente a supporto dell'Empoli contro i cuginastri. Loro si che potrebbero regalarci una domenica memorabile.



È così, per me l’Inter è più sfavorita di noi, perché gioca contro una squadra in lotta per la salvezza e tra l’altro è la più in forma del momento mentre gli stercazzurri sono messi male.

Per me l’Atalanta ha un 85% di possibilità di centrare la CL, noi un 40% e l’Inter un 33%.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente regalerà la partita.
> 
> Vorrei farvi ricordare che l'Atalanta con la Champions giocherà proprio nello Stadio del Sassuolo e sai che affari per Squinzi...
> 
> Ma è inutile prendersela, la colpa è solo di Gattuso.



Tutto vero su Gattuso però a forza di regali a breve la ritroviamo seconda l'Atalanta, ricordiamocelo quando iniziamo a tessere le lodi di gasperini e compagnia...


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chi fa scommesse non ci vuole certo perdere soldi, lo sanno tutti che la partita è venduta dai



dovrebbero eliminarla dal palinsesto allora.
ogni 1000 euro puntate staresti regalando 250 euro dunque.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Mi domando cosa succederà il giorno che la banda del Gasp dovrà restituire tutti i favori ricevuti quest'anno, ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Se questo è milanista io sono Luce Caponegro


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con queste quote avremmo, se vinciamo, il 43% di possibilità di arrivare 3i o 4i. mi sembra anche troppo ottimistico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quella dell'Inda è basata solo sul fatto che l'inter è in un momento pessimo e l'empoli si gioca la salvezza quindi non regalerà nulla


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> dovrebbero eliminarla dal palinsesto allora.
> ogni 1000 euro puntate staresti regalando 250 euro dunque.



infatti è così


----------



## Black (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



aiuti? noi NON vogliamo aiuti. Noi vogliamo che si giochino le partite regolarmente e che tutti si debbano sudare i 3 punti, come accaduto a noi contro il Frosinone ad esempio.
Ma sappiamo che in Italia questo è utopia e solo playout/playoff potrebbero cambiare le cose


----------



## sette (24 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Squinzi il milanista



Ha la lingua sporca di deretano di SB e le casse piene di soldi degli ovini.


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Mi domando cosa succederà il giorno che la banda del Gasp dovrà restituire tutti i favori ricevuti quest'anno, ci sarà da ridere.



Ha già iniziato regalando Ilicic e Castagne al Napoli. Poi qualcosa ci scapperà anche per la Juve e la Lazio. Con le più piccole invece faranno qualche plusvalenza da ufficio indagini e tutti felici. L'importante è che la UEFA ce l'abbia solo con noi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2019)

È proprio difficile pensare di rinunciare al canone d'affitto per l'utilizzo del mapei dell'Atalanta con la Champions, già


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"


Ovviamente ha già regalato la partita. E' scontato.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ha già regalato la partita. E' scontato.



Certo, e regalare una partita è molto più facile che, ad esempio, combinare un pareggio, come faranno probabilmente Fiorentina e Genoa. In questo caso, essendo l'Atalanta effettivamente più forte, basta giocare leggeri in difesa, e quelli vincono senza faticare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Maggio 2019)

Squinzi dimostra di non essere mai stato milanista, ma un semplice servo di Berlusconi.

Verme, l'ha già venduta


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Maggio 2019)

Squinzi possibilmente non si farà problemi a regalarla, ma anche De Zerbi, il quale aveva detto qualche settimana fa ch non avrebbe regalato nulla a nessuno?


----------



## Konrad (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ovviamente regalerà la partita.
> 
> Vorrei farvi ricordare che l'Atalanta con la Champions giocherà proprio nello Stadio del Sassuolo e sai che affari per Squinzi...
> 
> Ma è inutile prendersela, la colpa è solo di Gattuso.



Ma cosa sarebbero le briciole da noleggio e quota parte botteghino per 3/4 gare di CL contro i 5/10 milioni che il Sassiolo potrebbe incamerare da noi come iper valutazione su Sensi e Boga?


----------



## Konrad (24 Maggio 2019)

Il problema purtroppo é un altro. Se anche tutte le 4 squadre dovessero lottare con il coltello tra i denti noi comunque rischieremmo di non vincere a Ferrara molto più di quanto rischierebbe di non vincere l'Atalanta col Sassuolo


----------



## Zenos (24 Maggio 2019)

Quanto mi fa schifo sto ratto.


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2019)

Questo è un bel conflitto di interessi comunque, 
ma nessuno lo fa notare.

Rompevano le scatole quando avevamo Galliani era Ad e presidente di Lega... booooh


----------



## Goro (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Più chiaro di così non poteva essere...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Squinzi alla Gazzetta dello Sport ha parlato anche di Milan
> 
> " Aiutare il Milan per la corsa Champions? Sarà difficile, molto difficile. L'Atalanta è forte e ha il morale alto. Mi piace: è una bella squadra, ha un bravo allenatore, è guidata da dirigenti di grande livello. Se lo meritano, sono la dimostrazione di quanto anche nel calcio sia importante l'occhio dell'imprenditore, di chi dirige l'impresa. Lo sa quali sono le squadre che amo di più? Nell'ordine: Sassuolo, Milan, Atalanta. Il Sassuolo farà di tutto per vincere, come ovvio. Ma ripeto, sarà una partita molto complicata"



Squinzi parla per parlare.. ma ho una piccola speranza in De Zerbi, Locatelli, Sensi, Berardi e compagnia


----------



## Ninni21 (24 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Squinzi possibilmente non si farà problemi a regalarla, ma anche De Zerbi, il quale aveva detto qualche settimana fa ch non avrebbe regalato nulla a nessuno?



Milanista e bresciano....aggiungerei.

Comunque, credo più in un miracolo di Ciccio Caputo&co, che in un passo falso dell'Atalanta a Scansuolo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Maggio 2019)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Milanista e bresciano....aggiungerei.
> 
> Comunque, credo più in un miracolo di Ciccio Caputo&co, che in un passo falso dell'Atalanta a Scansuolo.



Vedremo, inutile fare calcoli. Prima vinciamo, chiudiamo la partita e poi ci possiamo piazzare sul nostro trespolo a gufare come dei pazzi, come mai abbiamo avuto bisogno di fare nella nostra immensa e gloriosa storia, eccezion fatta forse per quel Fiorentina - Lazio del '99. Lì il capolavoro ci riuscì come meglio non poteva, dopo che Oliver ne fece 3 all'Empoli


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vedremo, inutile fare calcoli. Prima vinciamo, chiudiamo la partita e poi ci possiamo piazzare sul nostro trespolo a gufare come dei pazzi, come mai abbiamo avuto bisogno di fare nella nostra immensa e gloriosa storia, eccezion fatta forse per quel Fiorentina - Lazio del '99. Lì il capolavoro ci riuscì come meglio non poteva, dopo che Oliver ne fece 3 all'Empoli



Ahaha grande, ricordo bene quella partita al Franchi, io credo che si Atalanta e in**r non segnano nel primo tempo, nel secondo può succedere davero di tutto.


----------



## gabuz (24 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Squinzi possibilmente non si farà problemi a regalarla, ma anche De Zerbi, il quale aveva detto qualche settimana fa ch non avrebbe regalato nulla a nessuno?



"Perdere e perderemo"
"Scusi, non ho afferreto"
(cit.)


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ahaha grande, ricordo bene quella partita al Franchi, io credo che si Atalanta e in**r non segnano nel primo tempo, nel secondo può succedere davero di tutto.



Io ricordo ancora le bestemmie in aramaico di mio zio al rigore fallito da Rui Costa.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma dove li avete visti gli aiuti delle altre squadre all'Atalanta? Non è che la Roma si fa rimontare da un 3-0 o il Napoli perde per aiutarla


----------

